# Delicata and Gold Nugget squash???



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know how to cook these?  Can I just bake them and serve them with butter and brown sugar or?????

Thanks in advance!

smiles, Trish


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2005)

Pds,

is this a fairly small squash?  If so I take off the top and set aside, scoop out seeds, partially bake, when flesh is soft, I take a spoon and scrape everything loose then mix in some sour cream, brown sugar, butter and I've even added some diced dried apricots or raisins...  Put on the set aside top and finish baking... We love the little delicata or sweet dumpling squash..
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool Kadesma!  I've got everything listed!  I'll go give it a shot.   THANKS!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

lol... it was great.  Even though I was out of sour cream.  I just nuked it and then mashed it up and added butter and brown sugar.  Yummy


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad you liked it..It's one of my fav's..We have them often during the fall and winter..I like just butter salt and pepper on mine as they have such sweet flesh to them..I make the other for DH and kids...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2005)

We're going to try it with salt and pepper next time.

I might just do the Golden Nugget that way.   I never knew there
were so many differnt kinds of squash.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2005)

I know, I find myself looking in that section of the veggie department each time I go in..They seem to find some of the most interesting things and I love trying them out...I have my favorites and buy them often but once in awhile I come accross a keeper like the sweet dumpling squash and get them often...I just bought a butternut squash and am going to try the recipe Pa posted for the dumplings..It looks yummy and I can't wait to give it a try...

kadesma


----------

